# Breastfeeding and Linzess Study



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2014)

A clinical study is being conducted at the University of Iowa Hospitals and Clinics evaluating the amount of linaclotide (Linzess) and its active metabolite that are present in breast milk. Women ages 18-45 who are actively breastfeeding and taking linaclotide (Linzess) for either IBS-Constipation or Chronic Idiopathic Constipation are invited to participate.

If you qualify for this study and agree to participate, you will not be charged for any study related examinations, procedures or medications. You may receive up to $1250 for completing this study. Any travel to the study center will also be reimbursed.

Study participation involves at leas 5 visits, including 1 overnight visit.

To learn more about this study please contact via phone or email:

Jessica Valestin

(319) 384-9756

j[email protected]


----------

